

Php-build, Compile and Install PHP - yuri41
http://chh.github.com/php-build/

======
maratd
Why is this useful? It's very easy to compile and install PHP. Just as easy as
it is to compile and install anything on *nix ... cd dir && configure && make
&& make install ...

~~~
ridruejo
The problem tends to be not only compiling PHP itself but the myriad of
dependencies for modules, so I assume the project also simplifies the process
of downloading and installing those. This is similar to what the BitNami
LAMPStack installer does for Linux, Windows and Mac (disclaimer, I am one of
the developers). We provide self-contained, binary installable packages of
Apache, MySQL, PHP and all of its dependencies
<http://bitnami.org/stack/lampstack>

~~~
yuri41
Currently it does _not_ solve the problem of the sh*tload of dependencies,
though I'm filing an issue for now.

php-build currently solves mainly the problem of configuring PHP correctly, so
the build is isolated to the prefix it's installed in (it also sets up PEAR or
Pyrus correctly).

------
ericabiz
I'd really like to see on the homepage which operating systems this works
with/has been tested with. They're obviously using some sort of _nix in the
examples...but does it work with every_ nix (including Mac OS X)?

~~~
yuri41
Currently I'm using it with Linux (Ubuntu, Fedora) and on my OSX Lion powered
Macbook Air.

------
benatkin
ruby-build and rbenv

php-build and...

~~~
yuri41
...phpenv (<https://github.com/CHH/phpenv>)

